# Marine Original by Dornblueth!!??



## NEG (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm sorry if this has been discussed before (must have been asleep) but what is it with Dornbluth watches, is this a rip off or made under licence...










Looks exactly the same as my Marine Original.

Any info welcome! |>


----------



## grossman81 (Mar 6, 2006)

This is a classic design based on a marine chronometer clock. Many companies use it for its watches.


----------



## Dave E (Feb 12, 2006)

Um, absolutely not! Both come from the same design heritage, but the Dornbleuth is a completely different piece!


----------



## neju (Oct 14, 2006)

NEG said:


> I'm sorry if this has been discussed before (must have been asleep) but what is it with Dornbluth watches, is this a rip off or made under licence...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

not easy to compare - exept of the design which is for sure more original by Stowa.

The Dornblüth has a massive silver Dial with a shimmering glance, which gives the watch a very classy look. The Movement is except of a few parts handmade by Dornblüth. Case are quite the same - as far as I know the come from the same german producer.

Not to forget the D. costs in the basic edition about 2.700 Euro.
Imho worth every cent.

Both are watches more for real watchaddicts, then for posers which only know about R....x. Far byond mainstream, I appreciate this really.

I`m really glad with my MO, but for sure one day a Dornblüth will cross my way and join my collcetion.



Greetings

Frank


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

The hands and style of the face are a classic marine chronometer look, which was already mentioned.









Pic borrowed from Steve G. The Stowa movement is a beauty in this watch.

The styling maybe the same like the hands, case and dial, but the movements are totally different. The movement in the Dornblüth is based on the Unitas 6498, but totally reworked.









It is so reworked that it is Dirk's caliber.

As far as movements, they are 2 different watches and there are subtle differences in the font used for the numbers, the shape of the hands, the finishing on the case and the dial color. The dial is on the Dornblüth is silver.


----------



## neju (Oct 14, 2006)

thodgins said:


> The hands and style of the face are a classic marine chronometer look, which was already mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

is that Marine Original Dial really glowing like that on the picture after all these years???? Must be really radioactive!

Greetings

Frank


----------



## NEG (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for the replies chaps, it's appreciated!


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

I will have to find out if it is original or if it was re-lumed. It does have that radioactive effect.


----------



## SteveG (Jun 5, 2006)

the coated dial is original, and is not radioactive, but rather it is zinc sulfide doped with copper (hence the _green_ glow).

It looks just like the picture after a thorough "charging" with light. zinc sulfide doped with copper​


----------



## Uden (Nov 4, 2006)

ajlip said:


> This is a classic design based on a marine chronometer clock. Many companies use it for its watches.


and here is a short list of examples i build up so far:
- Stowa Marine Original
- Dornblüth & Sohn 99.0/99.1
- Union Julius Bergter (limited edition, not available anymore except 2nd hand)
- IWC Portugieser F.A. Jones (if you wish to spend some more money)
- Lange & Söhne 1815 (still more expensive)
- ...

As i am looking for a nice "marine chronometer"-like watch i am interested in more examples! Preferably a bit more modest in price than the IWC and Lange... ;-)


----------



## Illusion (Sep 17, 2006)

From what I read in the Dornblueth website, the lume is applied on the markers of their watches in a very precise way that is patented.. looks pretty cool.. but you have to pay a premium... both the MO and the DB are v v nice watches imho... I'd get the MO and a DB in black if I had extra $$$ : P


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

Illusion said:


> From what I read in the Dornblueth website, the lume is applied on the markers of their watches in a very precise way that is patented.. looks pretty cool.. but you have to pay a premium... both the MO and the DB are v v nice watches imho... I'd get the MO and a DB in black if I had extra $$$ : P


Nevertheless it´s just Superluminova for the black dialed Dornblüth watches, no Superluminova compound is used for the white dials.


----------



## Suso (Nov 15, 2006)

Illusion said:


> From what I read in the Dornblueth website, the lume is applied on the markers of their watches in a very precise way that is patented.. looks pretty cool.. but you have to pay a premium... both the MO and the DB are v v nice watches imho... I'd get the MO and a DB in black if I had extra $$$ : P


If I were you, I'd buy the Dornie in white and blued hands... looks much better as the dial is nor white. It has some kind of "perlage" that gives the dial a very special look. The black one is not so good looking.


----------



## LeifUK (Nov 26, 2006)

In any case the Dornbluth and the Stowa dials ARE quite distinct and not easily confused. Notice that on the Stowa the marker above the 12 is a downward pointing triangle, whilst that on the Dornbluth is a bar. Otherwise if you search hard you might find a few shared design elements. 

I find it astonishing how similar some watch designs are. It seems that at least in the German brands, there are some classic styles that everyone copies. I can think of the Marine, the Flieger and the Bauhaus. The Stowa Antea and Nomos Tangente are examples of the latter and there have been suggestions that Stowa stole the Tangente design (an idea which could not be further from the truth). This does not seem to happen with Swiss watches apart from intended lookalikes/fakes.


----------



## Max (Jan 16, 2007)

Uden said:


> and here is a short list of examples i build up so far:
> - Stowa Marine Original
> - Dornblüth & Sohn 99.0/99.1
> - Union Julius Bergter (limited edition, not available anymore except 2nd hand)
> ...


i'm looking to buy a "classic watch" next to my sporty Longines Flagship and come in the end with the following watches

- Stowa Marine Original
- IWC Portuguese Jones
- Dornbluth 99.0 or 99.1

There's quite a difference in price but they all look the same. Which one you could advise ? Portuguese is extremely expensive but you can buy them as occassion for 5600 eur, Dornbluth is around 2780/ 3280 eur and the Stowa 800 eur. I'm afraid that i will regret if i buy for example the Stowa because of the price.


----------



## dibetu (Feb 12, 2006)

Max said:


> i'm looking to buy a "classic watch" next to my sporty Longines Flagship and come in the end with the following watches
> 
> - Stowa Marine Original
> - IWC Portuguese Jones
> ...


I don't own either, but I have handled both, the Stowa and Dornbluth. Now, in my opinion you choose to pay for a name in the case of IWC, or for a manufacture movement with Dornblueth, or for superb value and quality in the case of Stowa. At the end of the day they all do the same and it depends what you can afford. I for one would go for the Stowa because the quality and craftmanship will hopefully give you the same please as the IWC or Dornblueth, but be aware it is more of a mass produced product (the movement not the watch) but still beautiful to look at. 
daniel


----------



## Terri (Feb 11, 2006)

dibetu said:


> ...
> 
> I for one would go for the Stowa because the quality and craftmanship will hopefully give you the same please as the IWC or Dornblueth, but be aware it is more of a mass produced product (the movement not the watch) but still beautiful to look at.
> daniel


Well, I went for the Stowa MO - with some modifications of the movement by Jochen Benzinger (engine turning, engraving, skeletonizing). It's a unique piece of craftsmanship now and still half the price of a Dornblueth.



















Greets,
Andreas


----------



## dibetu (Feb 12, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful Andreas! Really makes me want to get an MO now.


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

Terri said:


> Well, I went for the Stowa MO - with some modifications of the movement by Jochen Benzinger (engine turning, engraving, skeletonizing). It's a unique piece of craftsmanship now and still half the price of a Dornblueth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been looking forward to seeing that cased up.
Absolutely beautiful!
Congrats!


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

*Whoa!*

Now that, Terri, is one seriously amazing watch. Compliments, heartfelt.
-- Denis



Terri said:


> Well, I went for the Stowa MO - with some modifications of the movement by Jochen Benzinger (engine turning, engraving, skeletonizing). It's a unique piece of craftsmanship now and still half the price of a Dornblueth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Max (Jan 16, 2007)

LeifUK said:


> In any case the Dornbluth and the Stowa dials ARE quite distinct and not easily confused. Notice that on the Stowa the marker above the 12 is a downward pointing triangle, whilst that on the Dornbluth is a bar. Otherwise if you search hard you might find a few shared design elements.
> 
> I find it astonishing how similar some watch designs are. It seems that at least in the German brands, there are some classic styles that everyone copies. I can think of the Marine, the Flieger and the Bauhaus. The Stowa Antea and Nomos Tangente are examples of the latter and there have been suggestions that Stowa stole the Tangente design (an idea which could not be further from the truth). This does not seem to happen with Swiss watches apart from intended lookalikes/fakes.


although the Stowa MO looks quite similar to the Dornbluth 99.00 or 99.1 and is a third of the price of the Dornbluth i more and more choose for the beautiful Dornbluth. The only thing which bothers me is the 7 months delivery.... and is the pricedifferential of 500 euro (99.00 is 2700 euro and the 99.1 3200 euro) it worth because they almost look the same (detail inthe seconds)
Anyone an idea ?


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

I'd like to see the back of that modified MO again. Please Andreas?


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

That's weird, it didn't show up the first time I viewed this thread and now it's there...that is an amazing watch!


----------



## Uden (Nov 4, 2006)

Max said:


> ... and is the pricedifferential of 500 euro (99.00 is 2700 euro and the 99.1 3200 euro) it worth because they almost look the same (detail inthe seconds)...


i think the position of the small seconds of the 99.1 is more balanced as it is in the middle between the centre and the watch casing. I would go for the 99.1 if i would spend this amount of money.

But maybe this is only an issue when you compare the watches. Once you wear it on your wrist you will probably forget this difference.

...and the price difference between the two is almost a Stowa MO...


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

I studied these awhile and prefered the placement of the subseconds on the 99.0 version. Found one and it should be on my wrist tomorrow...


----------



## Max (Jan 16, 2007)

Peter Atwood said:


> I studied these awhile and prefered the placement of the subseconds on the 99.0 version. Found one and it should be on my wrist tomorrow...


I was in doubt between the Stowa MO, Blancier, IWC Portugieser (too expensive) and the Dornbluth 99.0 / 99.1 and in the end i've bought the DB 99.1 because i've seen and touched it live while the Stowa and Blancier only can be bought via internet. And after the 2nd visit to the DB dealer i've seen the DB 99.1 again and i was completely hooked on the watch and bought it !


----------

